# Zvox and Tivo Remote



## ace1234 (May 31, 2007)

Hi,

I have Tivo Mini hooked up with Zvox 425XS sound bar. Can anybody help with code to control Zvox volume from Tivo remote? Zvox is not listed as one of the manufacturer in Tivo menu.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jager24 (Oct 17, 2003)

Just set up my Roamio Pro with an older Zvox and used the code 2332. Should be the same for a Mini remote.

Try holding the Tivo and mute buttons until the light comes on and then 2332 and try the volume.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ace1234 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Jager24. Unfortunately this code did not work for me :-(


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Maybe someone will come up with a code that works for you. Did you try the search feature?

https://support.tivo.com/SupportPortalArticleViewPage?artURL=/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/Remote-Control-Programming-Codes
Search for a code to control the volume on your AV/Stereo receiver

Cover the end of the TiVo remote control with your hand.
Hold down the TiVo and Mute buttons simultaneously until the red (or amber) light on the remote control remains on.
Remove your hand from the end of the TiVo remote control.
Enter code 1999.
After you enter the code, the red (or amber) light will flash three times and then remain on.
Press Channel Up once every two seconds. This will test hundreds of codes, one by one.

IMPORTANT: Do not go any faster than this or you may skip over a code that works.

If you press Channel Up and the volume on your AV/Stereo receiver becomes muted, press Enter to select the code. Press Volume Up and then Volume Down to test the code. If the volume changes, you have successfully programmed the remote.

If you cycle through all the codes, the red LED will go off, indicating that you have tried all the codes. If this happens, or if you selected a code but the AV/Stereo receiver does not respond to the test, try again to make sure you did not skip over your code by going too fast.


----------



## ace1234 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks thefisch. Candle remote codes seems to work. 

CANDLE 0001, 0002, 0003, 0011 

0001 worked for me. Thanks all for your help.


----------



## GeoPea (Oct 7, 2014)

I just bought a Zvox 570 Soundbase. I tried all the Tivo and Zvox remote control programming methods, but couldn't get the Tivo remote to accept the codes from the Zvox remote. So i bought a universal learning remote, and successfully used it as a "middleman" between the other 2 remotes. The universal accepted the Zvox commands and then the Tivo accepted them from the universal.


----------



## loudives (Mar 10, 2016)

GeoPea said:


> I just bought a Zvox 570 Soundbase. I tried all the Tivo and Zvox remote control programming methods, but couldn't get the Tivo remote to accept the codes from the Zvox remote. So i bought a universal learning remote, and successfully used it as a "middleman" between the other 2 remotes. The universal accepted the Zvox commands and then the Tivo accepted them from the universal.


That was a waste of money. Your zvox is a learning sound bar. You don't need a learning remote. Go into the learn mode on the zvox then hold your tivo remote in front of the zvox and follow the instructions in your zvox manual or go on line to zvox. I programed the zvox to accept the Tivo Peanut non learning remote in about 1min. think outside the box!!!! (program component to remote) most try to program remote to component.


----------



## randjB (Dec 25, 2018)

None of the suggestions that I found in the Tivo community, both here and on some other threads, worked for my Roamio and Philips TV. After MUCH experimentation, here is what eventually worked for me:

--place Tivo remote in IR mode (not RF mode)
(Tivo + Red C till remote control lights red--if its already red, its already in IR mode)
--clear all existing codes from remote (seemd to be critical)
(Tivo+TVPower till remote activity light is on, then Thumbs down button 3 times, then Enter)
--use standard Tivo process to add TV code to Roamio remote (for me it was a Philips using 0321)
--go thru the ZVOX “Learn” mode using the Tivo remote (all 4 steps should complete)
(instructions for this are in the ZVOX web site)
--turn off the TV speakers using your TV remote

The key seems to be to clear existing codes from the Roamio remote. I have a Philips TV (Tivo remote code 0321) but it should work for others. Alternatively, if you e-mail ZVOX they will send you instructions which essentially involve setting the ZVOX in Sony emulation mode (denoted by PS-1 on Zvox) and using the 1176 Sony code. (I received these after I discovered my method, but Zvox was quick to respond to my e-mail.)

Good luck


----------



## teavaux (Jun 29, 2007)

I use my ZVOX soundbar in Sony emulation mode and it works perfectly with the Tivo peanut remote. The key is to have the ZVOX emulate a brand of TV that is different than the brand of your actual TV, so only the soundbar volume will change (and not the volume of your TV). The Sony emulation advice was part of the instructions - maybe I have a newer model. No need to put your ZVOX in learning mode...


----------

